# ABS light mk4 jetta ON



## volksrline (May 18, 2010)

Does anyone know how to fix this problem on a mk4 jetta, abs light came on, run a scan and replaced left front and rear sensors, run another scan fixed the sensor problem and then cleared codes. Did a test drive and ABS light came on again, run another scan and says code 1276 abs module pump out of spec, replaced abs pump which is located under the hood 3 times in the same day and all 3 times it said abs module pump out of spec and abs light on. I find it strange because I replaced the pump 3 times and nothing worked, does anybody have an idea what is wrong, need help thks


----------

